# DESERT IRONWOOD BURL ***SET***



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*JUST FINISHED THIS SET TURNED DESERT IRONWOOD BURL I WILL BE POSTING A PRICE FRI.10/19 AM this is some the most amazing Ironwood I have seen in 25 years of turning calls. here are some pics HOWLER,MAGNUM,HSB,RED-F,and a POCKET CALL.*
*







*
*







*

*







*
*







*

*







*
*







*

*







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome !!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

YES I crushed the stone with chanle grips


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice Patrick : )
Mark


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wow, very nice! Absolutely stunning. Collector grade, I would think.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful stock man! And you made some great calls out of it too! My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

WOW is all i can say!!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

RARE EARTH CALLS said:


> JUST FINISHED THIS SET TURNED DESERT IRONWOOD BURL( I*HAVE THIS SET PRICED AT $475) ACHECK ,MONEY ORDER WILL WORK *this is some the most amazing Ironwood I have seen in 25 years of turning calls. here are some pics HOWLER,MAGNUM,HSB,RED-F,and a POCKET CALL
> Robert Patrick
> 708N M-129
> Cedarville,MI. 49719.
> ...


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*Iam ASKING $475 FOR THIS SET*
* Robert Patrick*
* 708 N M-129*
* Cedarville,MI. 49719*
* CHECK MONEY ORDER OR PAY PAL *


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS SET OF CALLS ***SOLD****


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Crap! I was to late! Beatiful calls, I'll have to be quicker next time.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

No ED did not get them another guy down in FLINT MI. took them at 6am


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> from this site??


----------------------------------
Naaahhhh, couldn't be from this site Stone. You and Ed are the only ones with that kind of money in their pocket right now.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont have any money ! I keep buying wood. LOL


----------

